# Need Cranberry Apple Wine Recipe



## JerryF (Jan 12, 2013)

Since I'm only recently returned to winemaking after over 25 years, I need to re-start myself very slowly and simply. I need a recipe that uses the preservative-free frozen concentrates or pure-made juices for a cranberry apple wine. I will eventually get to it from a fresh fruit base but need to start from here for now.

I recently drank a whole bunch of cranberry and cranberry-apple that my son brought me from Kerrigan Brother winery in Appleton, Wisconsin and the enjoyability and flavor I thought were incredible. I can't get anything like that here where I am in Canada so the alternative is : Hmmm, maybe make it myself ? !!

JerryF


----------

